
Moving t.co to HTTPS only for new links - r721
https://twittercommunity.com/t/moving-t-co-to-https-only-for-new-links/52380
======
captn3m0
I was wondering about this today, and tried to investigate only to find this
very link. I'd always wondered why HSTS wasn't enabled yet, and it seems
twitter wanted to have Referrer Policy Support above 90% of their userbase.

The only holdout seems to be Internet Explorer, of which only Edge 12 seems to
have Partial Support.[0]

[0]: [http://caniuse.com/#feat=referrer-
policy](http://caniuse.com/#feat=referrer-policy)

